# No more hormones, especially peptides.



## stylus187 (Aug 6, 2010)

mY DIET HAS BEEN ULTRA CLEAN. tHE GHRP-6 MADE ME ACTUALLY GAIN A LOT OF STOMACH FAT. i KNOW WHAT YOU GUYS ARE GONNA SAY, "ITS THE DIET IT MAKES YOU TOO HUNGRY. tHIS IS CORRECT TO AN EXTENT, BUT iM VERY DISCIPLINED. iM ONE OF THE LUCKY ONES WHO ACTUALLY GROW FASTER ALL NATURAL. iVE BEEN DOING HGH FOR YEARS, ALONSIDE MANY OTHER CYCLES. iM NOT AGAINST THESE PEPS, BUT FOR ME i WILL STICK WITH hgh IN THE FUTURE. cURRENT WEIGHT 220 6FT2, 9% BODY FAT. bEFORE THE 9 WEEK CYCLE OF GHRP-2 WITH ALTERNATING TIMES OF DAY WITH GHRP-6 ALONSIDE GRF 1-29  I WAS A LEANER 205 WITH 7 TO 8 PERCENT BODYFAT. aNYONE ELSE EXPERIENCE ANYTHING LIKE THS?


----------



## SenorBlumpkin (Aug 6, 2010)

stop yelling


----------



## dave 236 (Aug 6, 2010)

Let me get this straight;you're upset that you gained 15 lbs but it came with a 2% bf increase.No offense intended ,but did you think you could gain weight without putting on some body fat?


----------



## Perdido (Aug 6, 2010)

stylus187 said:


> mY DIET HAS BEEN ULTRA CLEAN. tHE GHRP-6 MADE ME ACTUALLY GAIN A LOT OF STOMACH FAT. i KNOW WHAT YOU GUYS ARE GONNA SAY, "ITS THE DIET IT MAKES YOU TOO HUNGRY. tHIS IS CORRECT TO AN EXTENT, BUT iM VERY DISCIPLINED. iM ONE OF THE LUCKY ONES WHO ACTUALLY GROW FASTER ALL NATURAL. iVE BEEN DOING HGH FOR YEARS, ALONSIDE MANY OTHER CYCLES. iM NOT AGAINST THESE PEPS, BUT FOR ME i WILL STICK WITH hgh IN THE FUTURE. cURRENT WEIGHT 220 6FT2, 9% BODY FAT. bEFORE THE 9 WEEK CYCLE OF GHRP-2 WITH ALTERNATING TIMES OF DAY WITH GHRP-6 ALONSIDE GRF 1-29  I WAS A LEANER 205 WITH 7 TO 8 PERCENT BODYFAT. aNYONE ELSE EXPERIENCE ANYTHING LIKE THS?



GHRP's are ghrelin mimics, that's how they work - you take too much they make you hungry.
You got fat because you ate too much, you ate too much because you were hungry, you got hungry because you pinned to much GHRP. That's how they work, GHRP's have no caloric value and they won't make you fat directly.


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 6, 2010)

rahaas said:


> GHRP's are ghrelin mimics, that's how they work - you take too much they make you hungry.
> You got fat because you ate too much, you ate too much because you were hungry, you got hungry because you pinned to much GHRP. That's how they work, GHRP's have no caloric value and they won't make you fat directly.


 
rahaas, GHRP-6 will reduce some ability to burn fat. I found some info on Dat's forum, plus a training partner was on all manner of cutters and not making much progress until dropping the peptide.


----------



## SenorBlumpkin (Aug 6, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> rahaas, GHRP-6 will reduce some ability to burn fat. I found some info on Dat's forum, plus a training partner was on all manner of cutters and not making much progress until dropping the peptide.



LHJO can assist with a reversal in this.


----------



## Perdido (Aug 7, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> rahaas, GHRP-6 will reduce some ability to burn fat. I found some info on Dat's forum, plus a training partner was on all manner of cutters and not making much progress until dropping the peptide.



I'll check into that as I am curious to what dosages. I'm was on 100mcg once a day PM dosing and was losing a pound a week on maintenance calories. Thanks for the info.


----------



## stylus187 (Aug 8, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> rahaas, GHRP-6 will reduce some ability to burn fat. I found some info on Dat's forum, plus a training partner was on all manner of cutters and not making much progress until dropping the peptide.


 Let me be clear about this!! First of all I have very good genetics. Im not trying to talk any garbage about the quality or benefits of using peps. All I can do is honestly give my views on what they did to my body. The ghrp-6 with mod 1-29, was a fairly good combo, for the most part my strength was increased as well as muscle belly hardness. I used ghrp-2 I swear to god it gave me puffy nipples, stomach fat, decreased libido and I was only pinning 200 to 250mcs a day spread out. I wish the best results to anyone who wants to experiment, or seasoned users. Im one of the lucky ones who trains with a clean diet and propper form and technique who responds better to my own natural chemistry. Best wishes! but not for me, and yes 15lbs gain dosent mean anything to me. 6ft2 220 anyways. im content with that.  Stylus187.


----------



## awhites1 (Aug 9, 2010)

rahaas said:


> You got fat because you ate too much, you ate too much because you were hungry, you got hungry because you pinned to much GHRP.



I can't stop eating. I eat because I'm unhappy, and I'm unhappy because I eat. It's a vicious cycle.


----------



## stylus187 (Aug 9, 2010)

awhites1 said:


> I can't stop eating. I eat because I'm unhappy, and I'm unhappy because I eat. It's a vicious cycle.


 the picture is funny though> good one!!!!


----------



## stylus187 (Aug 9, 2010)

stylus187 said:


> the picture is funny though> good one!!!!


believe it or not my diet was actually clean, and still is. Im just ocd about my physique.


----------



## awhites1 (Aug 9, 2010)

its cool. Rahaas comment made me think of that scene. I'm with you on the clean thing. For most of us guys, peptides and juice aren't necessary. I've looked the best when I just had a good diet and worked out regularly.


----------

